# hillbilly wedding, listen up!



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I sold my invite on ebay for $53.00 plus shipping!!!!

Sorry I can't make it homey, but there's a guy from West Louisianna that is pumped to be there


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah I bought the invite from Hinkey!! I think I will have the salmon!:tongue: And I do not live in west Louisiana.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I bought the invite from Hinkey!! I think I will have the salmon!:tongue: And I do not live in west Louisiana.



If your really going to be there shoot me a pm, and I'll get you on the dinner list


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Think you know I am planning to to be there since you "hired" me to be doing a different kind of shooting. And beef sounds great to me. I still need to make hotel plans.. ugh. lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there for Friday's events.. that could be it for me though, as I hear the walleye and loons calling me from the land of Syrup Suckers... :fish2: :darkbeer: :couch2:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll be there for Friday's events.. that could be it for me though, as I hear the walleye and loons calling me from the land of Syrup Suckers... :fish2: :darkbeer: :couch2:


Sounds like I need to put a call into Canada Border Services and send them a mug shot of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bowgod's Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

List of who we still need to hear from:

Jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Macaholic
South Paw
FL Lefty
Mike Cougar
Capemaybowman
X-Hunter
Jesse B
Montigre
PQ & Deadly Jest

Thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bowgod's Lady said:


> List of who we still need to hear from:
> 
> Jarlicker
> Ms. Lucky
> ...


Guess that means you got my RSVP  - looking forward to the events :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I apologize for the late reply but I have been adjusting my single lifestyle.....:wink:
Ms. & Mr. Lucky will be honored to attend and we would like beef.

Thank you!*

.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ill check*



Bowgod's Lady said:


> List of who we still need to hear from:
> 
> Jarlicker
> Ms. Lucky
> ...


I will check with the daughter tonight and have her shoot you a pm. Sorry about the delay but things are going nuts here.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

deadlyjest said:


> I will check with the daughter tonight and have her shoot you a pm. Sorry about the delay but things are going nuts here.


Trust me, I know that feeling


----------

